# Bacterial Hemorrhagic Septicemia?



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

(Sorry, I know this is not tropical)

I need help identifying if this is truly Bacterial Hemorrhagic Septicemia or not.
I don't think it is due to its not a major outbreak and its been clearing up for the last month, but, thought I would check with you guys anyways.

I noticed lil red streaks in her back tail then I also noticed she had lil pimple like bumps on her bottom left side stomach. I tried to take many pics so you guys could see, but its hard to tell being shes pinkish white. She doesn't show any signs of stress or swimming disorders and its faded away a bit throughout the month. The first pic is the BEFORE pic in March, and the rest is from today. You can see the bumps cleared up a bit but it almost does appear more white on the bottom leading me to believe signs of scale loss.

BEFORE:


TODAY:


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

There are a few members in here that are well versed in Goldfish. "Lupin" is one of them so send him a message if no one here can help you. He is a member on this forum. Good luck.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Darn imageshack. I can't see the pics and this is the only computer I can use as I am loaded with my full time job. Could you please try other hosting sites such as flickr or photobucket so I can take a look at it?

In the meantime, you can check this disease page for goldfish specifically.
Diagnosing by Symptoms

Do not treat yet until we know what is really going on. I've worked on several cases of this septicemia. Sometimes it's not what it is. Even high temperature and low oxygen can force extremely bloody fins and skin.


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry I dont have an account on any other image hosting site...

But after reading all the diseases and what not and seeing that shes not lethargic, I would assume that the red streaks are normal. But, that still doesn't explain the pimple like bump. It looks like a pimple like you or I would get. But, she acts normal, eats normal and swimming is active. I just dont wanna treat her if its nothing really to treat.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep her separated and simply add a teaspoon of sodium chloride every 12 hours until you reach a total of three teaspoons per gallon. Then swab it with betadine using Q-tips.


----------

